

Show HN: BuzzKill automatically removes all Buzz Feed content from Facebook - hartleybrody
https://github.com/hartleybrody/buzzkill

======
RedneckBob
Can it remove Buzz Feed from the internet too? Please?!

------
Skibb
haha priceless :)

